
Show HN: SheetBest – Convert Google Spreadsheets into JSON APIs - edusig
https://sheet.best
======
nihey
Hey Hacker News!

Some time ago we've launched Sheet.Best's MVP, we're now announcing its end
product.

Sheet Best allows you to turn your Google Sheets into APIs, make aggregations,
manage tabs, adding data and much more!

We're also launching Sheet.Best Templates, a way of turning your sheets into
HTML without needing to code any backend whatsoever:
[https://github.com/0soft/sheet-best-
templates](https://github.com/0soft/sheet-best-templates)

Let us know what you think!

------
franciscpd
Show

